# Novak Super Sport



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

Wonder if a Novak Super Sport brushless speed control can handle a 2 cell lipo batery ?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Yes any ESC for a 10th scale will handle a 2 cell lipo 
It is only 7.4 volts that's is what ppl need to look at not the cell part Most ESC's are rated to at least a 8.6 volts IE an 8 cell NiMh pack 

Even the mini esc's will do a 2 lipo


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

GMC24 said:


> Wonder if a Novak Super Sport brushless speed control can handle a 2 cell lipo batery ?


As I understand it, 6 NiMh are roughly equivalent to 2S, so the old Super Sport should be fine. Because the SS does not include lipo cut-off circuitry, you might want to consider a 2S SmartStop Module to protect your lipos.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

GMC24 said:


> Wonder if a Novak Super Sport brushless speed control can handle a 2 cell lipo batery ?


I'm running a Super Sport with a 5800(8.5) motor in a EDM for Dirt oval. No problems at all running it on LiPo. I do not have a cutoff installed because I *only* race this car for 5 minute oval heats and it never comes close to dumping the battery. If you are racing and have the discipline to always make sure you start a race with a fully charged battery, you don't need a cutoff. For "recreational driving", you should use a cutoff.

If you get a Start Stop here's a little hint for wiring it. Instead of soldering it to the speed control battery leads, get a 2S balancer adapter and solder it to that (removing the center pjn). Then plug the adapter into the balance port on the battery when you run the car. The good news is, if you forget to plug in the Smart Stop and try to run that way, the Smart Stop will shut down the ESC pretty quickly (because it thinks the voltage is too low) and protect your battery.

You can get 10 of these extensions for under $6 with shipping from Hobby City and share some with your friends: http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=9735


----------

